# Suspected Euglena outbreak



## cbwmn (Dec 18, 2007)

Morning all,

I just completed a 5 day blackout on my 16 gallon. I had cloudy water that I couldn't get rid of by WC's. It is clear now. I suspect I had an outbreak of Euglena. The water never turned green, only milky.

My question is:
Can I start PMDD ferts & DIY CO2 now?
I dose 1 ML daily.
My lighting is 2 1/2 WPG.
I have one 2 1/2" Pleco, 3 Sunset HD Gourami, and 4 Neons.

Thank you,
Charles


----------



## Squawkbert (Jan 3, 2007)

What plants do you have so far? Having some real quick growers (nutrient sinks) is helpful when starting out (Hygro, Wisteria, Frogbit, Duckweed etc. all meet this criterion).

To be cautious, I'd start CO2 first, then ease into PMDD using a pretty short photo period. You can always add more ferts & time to the photoperiod and CO2, by itself, won't tend to induce an outbreak.

If you have a canister filter, using an old, well used fine linen handkerchief, dish towel or diaper on top of the stack for a day can help trap lots of Euglenoids, just remember to pull it before it starts to break down.


----------

